#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-03-21
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: got the email for pacs so i'll print it out and have it next time :D
 * ChinnoDog yawns
 * InHisName dives for stimulant to keep going for a while longer.
<andrew> Watching CSI:Miami, I keep yelling at them for their technology fails
<waltman> andrew: let it go.
<andrew> I.... can't
<andrew> But I've learned, if two people are communicating using encrypted emails, they both use the same key password
<andrew> And if you clone an encrypted laptop's harddrive, you are still limited to 3 tries before it's all wiped, because apparently you can't clone your cloned drive
<ChinnoDog> too early to be awake
<ChinnoDog> naps++
<ChinnoDog> even bread men are asleep at this hour
<jedijf> no, we are up
<jedijf> failing at new items
<ChinnoDog>  failing?
<PennBot> ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> gobble gobble
<MutantTurkey> gobble gobble
<ChinnoDog> need bacon
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: new item to rollout today.....no show.....fun
<jedijf> i believe that meets the requirements for a fail
<ChinnoDog> They cancelled my connecting flight. pfft
<andrew> that's no fun
<andrew> How long until you get to fly?
<ChinnoDog> 9:48am CST. But, I'm on standby because all the flights to St. Louis are full
<andrew> So, why did they cancel your flight?
<ChinnoDog> mechanical problems
<ChinnoDog> Should have taken the train.
<andrew> where are you stuck and where are you heading?
<ChinnoDog> I'm stuck at O'hare. Going to St. Louis
<ChinnoDog> battery is dieing. :-(
<ChinnoDog> better find an outlet
<andrew> Well, good luck
<ChinnoDog> found one
<ChinnoDog> hi lamalex
<lamalex> hey
<andrew> train? outlet? open seat on a plane?
<ChinnoDog> outlet
<ChinnoDog> They are a sparse commodity around here though.
<andrew> ChinnoDog: It could be a lot worse: http://inapcache.boston.com/universal/site_graphics/blogs/bigpicture/haiti_oneyear/h13_26542305.jpg
<andrew> (caption: A man listens to the radio inside his battery-charging business at Petionville Club golf course IDP camp in Port-au-Prince January 7, 2011.)
<ChinnoDog> That must be his data center
<InHisName> ChinnoDog: a pacs member mentioned the reason for triple grounded outlet adapter was to ask nicely to remove someone's plug and plug them back in adapter.  Now there was a spare outlet for one more lost soul.
<InHisName> pleia2: this is for the cat lover in everyone --- http://www.lolcatpics.com/lolcat-going-to-moon-brb/
<andrew> did it really need the redundant caption at the bottom?
<InHisName> y knot ?   not much else going on.
<andrew> hrm?
<PennBot> hello andrew
<InHisName> hello PennBot and andrew too
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-03-22
<JonathanD> Morning PA
<rmg51> morning JonathanD 0/
<andrew> morning
<teddy-dbear> hi
 * ChinnoDog yawns
<jedijf> where are you yawning from?
<andrew> IRC
<jedijf> 50% off all @oreillymedia ebooks/videos today. All proceeds, less author royalties, go to the Japanese Red Cross http://oreil.ly/hqG0iF
<PennBot> Title: O'Reilly Media - Free to Choose Deal: Support Japanese Disaster Relief - Save 50% Ebooks & Videos (at oreil.ly)
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: i've had toasted ravioli here
<lamalex> can someone ping me?
<ssweeny> lamalex, ping
<lamalex> thanks
<ssweeny> np
<jedijf> lamalex: when you were in philly did you live in queen village? if so, why would you leave?
<lamalex> jedijf, haha no I did not
<lamalex> I was poor when I lived in philly
<lamalex> I still don't make enough to live in queen's village
<lamalex> I lived south of snyder
<lamalex> among mutants
<ChinnoDog> lol, mutants
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-03-23
<MutantTurkey> flyers game was awesome
<ChinnoDog> morning peeps
<andrew> morning dogs
<teddy-dbear> mornin' all you silly humans ;-)
<andrew> teddy-dbear: what about goats? http://i.imgur.com/IERh4.jpg
<teddy-dbear> no goats here
<teddy-dbear> just a few bots
<ChinnoDog> you callin me a dog?
<andrew> Yes.
<ssweeny> it's right there in your name
<ssweeny> you could clear up the confusion by going by ChinnoDawg
 * teddy-dbear votes for ChinnoBunny :-[
<andrew> It's nearly that time of year
<teddy-dbear> how does teddy-dbunny sound?
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!  I'm engaged!
<ssweeny> congratulations SamuraiAlba!
<SamuraiAlba> thankies!
<ssweeny> that is good bacon indeed
<SamuraiAlba> met my GF in second grade.  Been a long time coming :)
<ssweeny> wow
<ssweeny> my sister recently married a man she met in pre-school (they hadn't been dating that whole time of course)
<SamuraiAlba> I haven't been dating the whole time LOL
<EvilPhoenix> greetings, everyone.  i trust you are all well?
<ChinnoDog> ssweeny: that is pretty cool. Did they re-meet by accident?
<ssweeny> ChinnoDog, sort of. they knew each other through high school, then parted ways when he joined the air force and she went to college
<ssweeny> i believe they reconnected via facebook or some such thing
<ssweeny> then one thing led to another
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-03-24
<Traveler> Last class tonight. Still on LONG bs break.
<Traveler> Hi DavidLevin
<Traveler> Class over, back to home.
<Traveler> So long DavidLevin
<JonathanD> 67
<ChinnoDog> bts3685|vps: If you were going to go from PA to Nola and you didn't want to fly, how would you travel?
<pleia2> we drove once
<ChinnoDog> Thats right, once. You didn't want to do it again. hehe
<pleia2> it was long :)
<pleia2> but we were hauling all bts3685's stuff in a trailer so couldn't go more than 55mph
<pleia2> should only take about 20 hours, took more like 24
<ChinnoDog> That is still too long. I've driven 18 and that made me never want to get in a car again
<pleia2> I flew home
<pleia2> but I like flying :)
<ChinnoDog> I like flying too, there hasn't been a whole lot of flying lately when I go to the airport.
<ChinnoDog> Just a lot of waiting and going to gate to gate in the hope that I will be welcomed on a plane that will go somewhere.
<Chat4558> hello.
<ssweeny> good talk
<andrew> ChinnoDog: hrm... right this very moment my dad is driving down to Orlando from this area
<andrew> he'll fly back in a few days
<bts3685|vps> pleia2: did i tell you i blew out a piston from that? hahahha
<pleia2> haha, oops :)
<bts3685|vps> ChinnoDog: i have only flown or drove. train would take ages, but if you LIKE the train, it may be worth it
<bts3685|vps> the drive isn't too bad, only about 17, 18 hours. 20 hours if you follow the speed limit
<ssweeny> trains++
<erstazi> does anyone have an Android phone?
<erstazi> I need to see what the standard application is for importing ICS calendars into the default Calendar app.
<andrew> erstazi: yes
<erstazi> andrew: have you ever imported .ICS or ical files before into the default Calendar application?
<andrew> not directly on the phone, but I've added them to google calendar and synced them that way
<erstazi> andrew: ah ok, may I PM?
<bts3685|vps> erstazi: i do
<bts3685|vps> oh, late to the game :)
<erstazi> bts3685|vps: mind if I PM you?
<erstazi> bts3685|vps: wondering if you can test something for me.
<erstazi> it is an ICS file
<erstazi> I have the content type correct for header (text/calendar)
<erstazi> but some reason it isn't loading correctly on the Motorola Xoom.
<erstazi> sadly, I do not have the tablet near me (it is 2 hours away) and the user doesn't know how to use a stone let alone technology
<JonathanD> 73
<erstazi> 42
<ChinnoDog> 69
<erstazi> 77, you get 8 more.
<erstazi> anyhow, if any with an android of you get the time to test something for me, I would appreciate it.
<bts3685|vps> erstazi: i can in about two hours; can't carry phone on me at work
<erstazi> bts3685|vps: that is ok, I am patient. I appreciate it greatly
<jedijf> erstazi: have them import into gmail calendar then sync w/xoom
<jedijf> gmail calendar on pc
<erstazi> jedijf: yeah, I suggested that (:
<erstazi> jedijf: again, this is a clueless end user
<erstazi> jedijf: at least they know gmail, so that is a start
<pleia2> xoom is so shiny
<rmg51> is it pink? ;-)
<pleia2> nah
<jedijf> erstazi: a quick google turned up some problems and a couple apps that may resolve, that's why i said the other way, the gcal sync works
<erstazi> I am sure you can get the xoom in pink
<erstazi> jedijf: right, I saw the apps available but I wanted to avoid the user having to load an app. the gcal sync will have to work
<erstazi> jedijf: thanks
<jedijf> erstazi: np
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-03-25
<MutantTurkey> red lion for breakfast is so nice
<jedijf> MutantTurkey++
<jedijf> what are you doing in horsham?
<MutantTurkey> eating breakfast that is all.
<jedijf> good choice, that's my client
<MutantTurkey> oh yeah?
<jedijf> certainly, what toast did you have with breakfast...white, wheat or rye
<jedijf> rolls, bagels
<MutantTurkey> rye of course
<jedijf> item 0768, #4 rye sliced
<MutantTurkey> hahaha you sure know your bread
<jedijf> it's a curse
<MutantTurkey> do you find yourself hating bread more and more as the days go by?
 * jedijf doesn't think the bread hate can increase
<JonathanD> yay bread.
<JonathanD> I love me some rye bread.
<jedijf> that's a lie.....actually I love it, that's part of the curse
<MutantTurkey> D: even worse.
<jedijf> well, not the bread so much, but the selling it.....super excited about new roll(s) I am working on
<MutantTurkey> I am sure they will be delicious
<jedijf> i really don't care about that either; i let the clients decide that, i just like the *activity* of selling
<MutantTurkey> right
 * jedijf <----whore
 * jedijf goes back to the corner
 * InHisName notes that he has no rye in the house. And too cold to leave.
<InHisName> jedijf: do the new rolls  have a NEW grain besides the big four?   oats, wheat, corn, rice ?
<JonathanD> They have rubber grain.
<InHisName> Will they bounce like a super-ball ?
<InHisName> back online for a bit again
<MutantTurkey> get off the roads ladies and gents, the turkey has gotten his permit!
<ChinnoDog> uh oh
<ChinnoDog> How will we recognize the turkeymobile?
<EvilPhoenix> because it'll have a big red target on it :P
<EvilPhoenix> because the police will be keeping an eye on him
<andrew> ChinnoDog: http://images2.travbuddy.com/1301348_12277294435397.jpg
<ChinnoDog> haha
<ChinnoDog> turkeymobile++
<EvilPhoenix> that is lol :P
<EvilPhoenix> what ChinnoDog said, turkeymobile++
<waltman> krispykreme++
<EvilPhoenix> grah, vbox crashed while i was testing natty
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-03-26
<MutantTurkey> turkeymobile, I like that.
<jackson> hmmm something that just hangs round ...:)
<jackson> like me
<InHisName> jackson_: now jackson is gone too
<pleia2> boo, I told sacul months ago that I had to shut down that account
<jedijf> what took so long
<jedijf> pleia2: and thanks for seesmic, what a lifesaver
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> I use the web one
<jedijf> that's what i'm using
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-03-27
<bts3685|vps> \o/ i think i got a better job! currently i'm making 18k (ugh). i may have a job where i'm making 28k.
<bts3685|vps> making_rent++
<bts3685|vps> and since it's telecommute and night shift, i'll be active in here again! i missed y'all
<pleia2> yay :)
<andrew> yay
<andrew> welcome back
<bts3685|vps> \o/
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<MutantTurkey> gobble gobble
<InHisName> Roast Turkey with dressing sure sounds appetizing about right now.
<EvilPhoenix> lol
<EvilPhoenix> i was going to say something along those lines
<EvilPhoenix> but i didnt :P
<rmg51> go ahead and say it ;-)
<rmg51> we need a few laws about turkeys mutant or not
<rmg51> where is our law maker bts3685|vps when we need him?
<InHisName> 118.5.b5.87 Thou shalt have roast turkey with dressing 2wice a month !
<rmg51> lame
<InHisName> I only had it once so far this month, need my 2nd fix before the month runs out.
<InHisName> No law on chocolate consumption, so I eat it all the time.
<EvilPhoenix> not in my laws it isnt like that
<EvilPhoenix> in my laws its:
<EvilPhoenix> Directive 5.56.b5, paragraph a: "You must have roasted turkey with all the dressings and trimmings at least twice a month.  As such, you are cleared to capture any turkeys in your path and roast them."
<EvilPhoenix> paragraph b: "Regarding the roasting of the turkey: you are clear to roast them in any method you see fit."
<rmg51> @fifth_law
<PennBot> hmm... fifth_law is under no circumstances is jthan to get a cookie, rmg51
<rmg51> offical law^
<rmg51> all others are fake :-D
<jedijf> @eleventh law
<PennBot> Bugger all, I dunno, jedijf.
<rmg51> @eleventh_law
<PennBot> It has been said that eleventh_law is Eighth Law shall not be modified, removed, or circumvented, rmg51
<jedijf> law fail
<rmg51> you forgot the underscore
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-03-19
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> Hello rmg51
<ChinnoDog> morning peeps
<teddy-dbear> morning
<ChinnoDog> seems ironic that I am always running out of memory in Ubuntu
<ChinnoDog> Chrome shoots above 1gb easy. Amarok is using half a gig
<ChinnoDog> idk what is going on here
<ChinnoDog> I have a python script that analyzes memory usage for me and I always run out long before I've used even close to my full 4gb
<adom> anyone have good stories from Saturday?
<JonathanD> Oh, do I ever...
<adom> so, looking through my auth.log...decided to nmap an IP that was attempting bruteforce via ssh...one of his closed ports listed has my server's name in it "zeus-admin" and its the port i use for transmission
<adom> theres a couple that look like mine...its almost like im looking at a list of his and my ports, not just his
<adom> seems weird...
<JonathanD> Strange.
<JonathanD> Tried having someone else map it?
<adom> no, anyone willing? 184.106.65.197
<JonathanD> adom: zeus-admin is closed
<JonathanD> Looks like nothing is filtered.
<JonathanD> didn't do a full scan though.
<JonathanD> ssh, smtp, dns, http, pop3, imap, https, secure imap and pop3, 10000, 20000
<adom> so you see zeus-admin too... see thats weird for me because i use Transmission on this server and the remote access ports are 9090 and 9091. and my server's name is zeus
<JonathanD> adom: I see it, but thats because it's on nmaps "interesting" list
<adom> fair enough
<adom> thanks for the scan
<JonathanD> adom: it's a hacked webserver, I'll bet
<adom> seems like it
<JonathanD> wget it's port 80
<adom> has pop3 and stuff on it
<JonathanD> <title>Joplin Community of Christ: Go and Tell</title>
<JonathanD> Give em a call
<adom> wget? why not just go to the site in firefox?
<JonathanD> You really want to visit a hacked webserver in firefox?
<JonathanD> I do hope you have scripts blocked.
<JonathanD> 1212 Goetz<br>
<JonathanD> Joplin, MO 64801<br>
<JonathanD> Phone: (417) 624-4704<br>
<JonathanD> Anyway, Saturday.
<JonathanD> We took the train to the city.
<InHisName> Good Morning
<InHisName> Hey Hey we get one more nearly 70 degree day
<JonathanD> Good morning, InHisName.
<JonathanD> We weren't going for st patties day, really, and in fact neither of us had a drink all day... We went to check out a venue for fosscon, and so I could take crissi out for her birthday (which is weds)
<adom> cool
<adom> i got drunk
<JonathanD> The train was already pretty full when we got on at norristown transportation center, and there were a couple hundred people at every single stop.
<JonathanD> Eventually they stopped letting people on the train.
<JonathanD> So we looked at the venue, then went to this gelato place on samson.
<JonathanD> And this guy sticks his head in the window, and says something like "did you guys know theres no window here? someone could walk up and do whatever they wanted to you guys"
<InHisName> ChinnoDog: I see memory gobbling here too.  Most of the pigging seems to be from Compiz.  Firefox hogs more only because I keep opening up even more tabs than before.
<JonathanD> and then goes on to tell everyone in the place what color green they were wearing, tells this dude on a laptop that he is only pretending to study and that his laptop probably has a virus, and blows everyone kisses before walking away.
<adom> nice
<JonathanD> Then we went to dinner, then back to the train.
<JonathanD> There was a fight on the train, and we got held at east falls for half an hour until the police came. 8 guys were fighting this one guy, because he didn't have hair.
<JonathanD> And that was my saturday.
<adom> he had it coming
<JonathanD> Obviously, thats what you get for not having hair.
<adom> here in Erie, most of our bars all lie on one street, State St. so for big holiday events like St Patties, most of the street gets locked down. like 8 blocks, just a huge sea of green shirts.
<adom> bars arent bad to get into, because it was so nice out everyone was outside. you go in, grab a drink, come out and hang out
<adom> of course, this is the way of st patties
<adom> drinking in the streets
<JonathanD> yeah.
<adom> i want to learn more about hacking
<adom> specifically how to do it haha
<adom> i know the simple stuff, just never took time to try attacks
<adom> bruteforcing is easy enough
<adom> i have a 5GB password list file somewhere
<adom> but thats just script kiddie stuff...i want to learn about mysql attacks and php backdoors and stuff
<adom> just need the time and energy to do so
<InHisName> You're still young.  You have gobs of spare time compared to us older time limited folks.
<JonathanD> Indeed.
<adom> im 27
<adom> thats old to me
<adom> compared to when i was 18 or 19 and had nothing to worry about besides school
<JonathanD> adom: I'm really not much older than you.
<adom> see, old. :(
<JonathanD> adom: my time is stolen by my children, though :)
<JonathanD> In great huge gobs.
<adom> yeah i have that goin, no kids yet
<adom> i have a pitbull though. kinda like a kid. but poops outside.
<InHisName> Good that you got him trained or you'd have LOTS more work and time used.
<adom> haha
<InHisName> I had a great time being a batchelor (sp) until 41 when I got bored enough to want to be marriage.
<InHisName> Now having a great time being a foster parent, might keep that up till 85 if health holds up.
<adom> my gf lives with me, we're pretty much married
<InHisName> awww, poor guy no more singleness freedoms.......
<ChinnoDog> hehe
<adom> nah, i was never much for the singleness freedoms
<adom> too lazy to hit on girls
<adom> then i was like "why dont i just keep a girlfriend nearby, then i dont have to work as hard!"
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<ChinnoDog> sup baconator
<SamuraiAlba> nm
<SamuraiAlba> u?
<Sadin> Hai!
<ChinnoDog> finishing my last 5 minutes of my work day
<SamuraiAlba> Hai!
<SamuraiAlba> Sadin, how goes the server hunt?
 * Sadin has a book report to write :|
<Sadin> SamuraiAlba besides the funding part well haha
<SamuraiAlba> lol
<Sadin> oh and MutantTurkey said i could have the duel intel Xenon one if i get the money
<ChinnoDog> Sadin: looking for a host?
<Sadin> ChinnoDog no i own a VPS i want to own my own server here at home.
<SamuraiAlba> Mutu having funding issues?
<Sadin> yea D:
<SamuraiAlba> Tell ya wot
<Sadin> he said i would put it to good use cause he knows me if i got it :3 so if i get the money he said i could buy it
<SamuraiAlba> $250+ship.  I need to move it
<Sadin> Okay ill let my dad know
<SamuraiAlba> cool beans
<SamuraiAlba> run to the other room, stat!
<SamuraiAlba> nachos!
<jedijf> calling all users - we need a team reporter
<jedijf> If your team is not producing monthly reports, see this page to get your team started: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingCommunity/TeamReporting
<jedijf> and we are not
<jedijf> and i am not
<ssweeny> tsk tsk
<ssweeny> jedijf, you have some 'splainin' to do
<pleia2> if I had a clone I'd have her work on a loco.ubuntu.com plugin to spit out team reports
<pleia2> alas :(
<InHisName> You're in CA. If you really mean 'her', do we have any of those left here in philly zone ?
<jedijf> ssweeny: what's to explain?
<jedijf> soemone /else/ needs to do /something/
<jedijf> someone
<passstab> hi
<passstab> saw te post
<jedijf> a volunteer
<passstab> yip
<jedijf> do it
<jedijf> the link should explain it
<passstab> wrighting is NOT what i'm good at
<jedijf> check out the wiki, there were some done
<jedijf> that's ok
<jedijf> it's basically copy/paste work
<passstab> but i can do two sentences a month
<passstab> :)
<jedijf> exactly
<passstab> ok
<jedijf> like this month we had the bugjam and the new logo poll would count
<jedijf> dude, actually...do whatever you like
<jedijf> just grep the info from the mailing list, forums, and website, link it up, follow the examples of previous
<jedijf> reports
<jedijf> if you need any help, just scream in here
<jedijf> tell your home school admin to put more emphasis on writing, and use this as the forum
<passstab> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YOURTEAM/TeamReports
<passstab> what is yourteam?
<passstab> yes i AM going to do it
<pleia2> InHisName: it would be a more general team report generator for all teams (CA and PA!)
<pleia2> it's been discussed a bunch of times but no one has had the time for development
<jedijf> passstab: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PennsylvaniaTeam/TeamReports
<jedijf> passstab: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PennsylvaniaTeam/TeamReports/Current
<passstab> CA?
<jedijf> passstab: focus
<jedijf> passstab: notice naming conventions on tr page and include (hit edit) on current
<jedijf> that's it, the secret sauce
<passstab> ok
<passstab> loging in
<jedijf> and you got this thru rss right? that was kinda pointed marketing on my point
<jedijf> s/point/part
<passstab> yes
<passstab> but i don't really need to do something til months end right?
<passstab> or is need the operative word
<jedijf> passstab: yeah, but if it were me, i would do it at regular intervals, so the end of month isn't too daunting
<passstab> ok
<jedijf> passstab: especially when you have 'events' that you know of to add
<passstab> you never know...
<passstab> :P
<jedijf> pleia2: feel free to offer advice
<passstab> i mthink i can do it
<jedijf> passstab: and if you wanted a coding challenge and write us an event scraper and report updater, and it works, i bet i can get further adoption
<jedijf> just sayin'
<pleia2> when I was doing the PA reports I'd go to: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/pennsylvania/events/history
<pleia2> see if there was anything in the past month, then add it to the report along with photos or blog posts I could find
<pleia2> then review the mailing list archives for that month too: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-pa/
<passstab> ok
<pleia2> jedijf is right that it's easier if you add stuff as they come though :)
<passstab> the line is "event happened" ?
<passstab> not "event happened and it was awesiome"?
<pleia2> I don't see a problem with getting creative about it :)
<pleia2> it's not so formal, you can even add some notes about it if you want
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports/February2012#Ubuntu_LoCo_Teams can see what other teams do
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-03-20
<passstab> when did voteing end on the logo?
<jedijf> saturday
<jedijf> so it's thin for the win
<jedijf> including the ml vote for thick
<passstab> is there a sandbox?
<passstab> so i can test the html(that i'm new to;)?
<jedijf> preview?
<jedijf> create a page
<jedijf> you are team reporter, do whatever you need to
<passstab> nvm
<InHisName> Hey you are using the baseball metaphor before my 'hey batter batter comment'
<passstab> ...
<passstab> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WikiSandBox
<passstab> what is wrong with the bottum two lines?
<InHisName> The material on this wiki is available under a free license, see Copyright / License for details.    This is bottom one, I don't see anything wrong with it.
<passstab> the bottum towo lines
<passstab> are obviosly wrong
<jedijf> passstab: just look at our existing wiki pages
<jedijf> passstab: you're over thinking
<passstab> ok
<jedijf> hit edit on a page in pa that does what you want
<passstab> ahh
<passstab> i assumed it was html
<passstab> :P
<jedijf> passstab: i have found wiki's say they have some level of html supprot, but my html never works/worked
<passstab> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PennsylvaniaTeam/TeamReports/12/march
<passstab> goot?
<teddy-dbear> ego trips can be a good thing
<passstab> yes i WAS going to get rid of that
<teddy-dbear> leave it, it shows a sense of humor
<passstab> now to decide on the headline
<jedijf> passstab: leave the last line; you earned it
<passstab> meh ok
<passstab> there i think thats good
<passstab> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PennsylvaniaTeam/TeamReports/12/march
<jedijf> passstab: current it up
<passstab> not til the end of the moth tho right?
<jedijf> passstab: March not march,
<pleia2> renaming the page is easy, in the dropdown you can select "Rename Page"
<pleia2> once you switch it to March it'll be automagically included on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports/March2012
<passstab> thanks
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports/March2012#Pennsylvania_Team
<pleia2> and there it is :D
<jedijf> passstab: awesome work; you're hired
<passstab> :D
<waltman> Why is March 19 a historic date?
<InHisName> Maybe because a team report got produced completely on that date.
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> Hey rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<jedijf> waltman: because pa now has a Team Reporter \o/
<jedijf> now we need do stuff to report
<ChinnoDog> Isn't that backwards? hehe
<ChinnoDog> Seems like you should start with stuff to report and then get a reporter.
<jedijf> we /had/ stuff to report
<jedijf> bugjam
<jedijf> that you stayed in dc and snubbed us
<jedijf> studying or some nonsense
<waltman> jedijf: I see...
<InHisName> Does he get to report individual actions, such as Clarke_ installing ubuntu into guest ?
<jedijf> no, that's not a PA event, that was a pacs event
<ChinnoDog> :-p
<adom> morning
<andrew> still?
<ChinnoDog> for a little while
<InHisName> what I meant was, can an individual of the PA local who does something for themselves and not combined with others (team activities) will it still count for reporting ?
<InHisName> ChinnoDog: nearly 2.5 hours is WAY bigger than a 'little' while.
<adom> is there anything aptitude or apt-get can do that has to do with cows besides "apt-get moo"? a buddy is asking.
<adom> and yes, its still morning
<adom> i wake up later, but i work later. leave here around 3:30 today, work job #2 5pm - 10ish
<aurigus> hey all
<InHisName> so, adom, what does 'moo' supposed to do after apt-get'ting it ?
<ChinnoDog> hello
<aurigus> anyone have familiar with chef-server?
<adom> do "apt-get moo" in a terminal
<EvilResistance> lol?
<adom> InHisName: ping ^
<InHisName> Like, do I REALLY want to install 'moo' ?
<adom> not "apt-get install moo" just "apt-get moo"
<adom> safe. promise.
<InHisName> what good is that ?
<EvilResistance> just do it xD
<JonathanD> It deleted my machine!
<JonathanD> Now the internet is missing!
<InHisName> apt-get moo   -- deleted your machine ???!!??
<EvilResistance> now your system is a cannibal zombie, and will eat your other systems and you!
<adom> not again
<JonathanD> and it made the internet go away!
<InHisName> JonathanD: so how are you typing if internet gone ?
<JonathanD> Someone send me an internet please.
<JonathanD> InHisName: I'm using the other internet.
<JonathanD> The one with the dog.
<JonathanD> InHisName: I'm kidding.  I take it you've never done tech support for parents? :P
<adom> that's the fun one
<cythes> Harro Ubuntu users!!
<cythes> http://akollar.tumblr.com/post/19619716882/i-need-caffeine-i-know-it-sexy-and-i-know-it-spoof  <-- I wrote this if anyone wants to hit it up :D
<aurigus> hey cythes
<cythes> aurigus: Sup man!
<aurigus> same ole, you?
<cythes> Not much... spent half the night writing up that spoof lol
<cythes> There are a few things I need to edit lol
<cythes> But over all it was fun coming up with a nerdy spoof of it lol
<aurigus> nice
<aurigus> have you considered a career as a songwriter?
<cythes> Yeah lol, I was inspired by the guy who did the spoof of "Bad Touch" at OSCON last year lol
<cythes> Actually I do like to write poetry
<cythes> But I would not consider a careere in it.
<cythes> That whole site is comprised of my poetry feel free to look through lol
<cythes> I'm sure there are errors all in all but its just something I do.
<passstab> will you record that?
<cythes> passstab: I wish lol but I know some one who might lol
<aurigus> i dont really read poetry as a rule
<cythes> Meh it was worth a shot lol
<cythes> I started thinking about it last night and was just like "OH MY GAWD THAT WORKS!!" 4:00am I was on the blog making the "Pre-Final" version of it.
<aurigus> heh
<aurigus> i remember the days when i could stay up until 4 :P
<cythes> I still do every so often.
<passstab> nice poems
 * passstab adds the rss
<cythes> passstab: Thanks :D
<cythes> I dont write often but when I do I write semi decient :D
<MobileTurkey> dhsakvgfjdjajcksjcjd
<MobileTurkey> Lenovo jerked me around on the laptop
<MobileTurkey> "so opening and closing your laptop Los doesn't fall under normal usage?"
<MobileTurkey> "no, sorry its not covered "
<MobileTurkey> "that'll be $250 dollars to fix"
<MobileTurkey> "kiss my .. I'm not paying 350 dollars for you to replace a single piece of plastic.
<aurigus> find the part on ebay
<MobileTurkey> what useless jerks
<aurigus> do it yourself
<passstab> 3dprinter?
<MobileTurkey> yes I will
<MobileTurkey> because I wasted a week of work without a laptop I'm pissed
<MobileTurkey> told em ro wrap it up and send it back
<jedijf> crazy glue
<MobileTurkey> I just cant get angry on the phone,  and without getting angry a bit you get nowhere.  I just stayed cool and kept saying 'i am looking at my warranty now,  Its clearly covered " and trying to reason ...
<MobileTurkey> "no"
<MobileTurkey> rjajdjvkf RAHHHHHHH
<MobileTurkey> :(
<MobileTurkey> jedijf:good idea except modifying my laptop voids the warranty completely
<MobileTurkey> rage
<MobileTurkey> time to start a Lenovo smear campaign
<aurigus> Just write one of their VPs directly
<aurigus> what is the issue you are seeing?
<cythes> MobileTurkey: Wow that sounds rough... in other news I started writing again!
<MobileTurkey> vps? aurigus: ill upload photo's tomorrow when its back
<cythes> MobileTurkey: Vice Prez
<MobileTurkey> wat
<cythes> Vice president... you know companies tend to have them?
<aurigus> just send them your photos and a copy of the warranty, instead of reading they will pass on to their service supervisors who'll just say fix the thing to shut you up
<MobileTurkey> will it work? sounds legit
<cythes> Usually it works like that.
<MobileTurkey> thbbbbbt
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-03-21
<InHisName> Silent night
<InHisName> Good Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> Hey rmg51
<InHisName> Hello JonathanD and rmg51
<jedijf> science
<waltman> SCIENCE!
 * waltman sees that jedijf is also listening to XPN :)
<jedijf> always :)
<jedijf> well, in the office always
<InHisName> Well the program surely isn't science friday, so what is it about?
<jedijf> InHisName: music - she blinded me with science, thomas dolby
<jedijf> friday is funk friday's, of course
<jedijf> funky*
<InHisName> I  C
<ChinnoDog> I miss pennbot
<ChinnoDog> Someone remind me again why PennBot isn't here.
<ChinnoDog> If it is lack of resources I could run a supybot on my server
<adom> hi all
<adom> got a 4GB USB flash drive that's giving me errors when I try to reformat it. "Read-Only filesystem" I don't need to keep the data on it, just want to reformat it for normal everyday use. what should my next step be?
<InHisName> ummm, maybe --->sudo format ?
<jedijf> adom: unmount it and try
<adom> tried that
<adom> this is the first time ive ever seen this
<adom> a usb flash drive that won't let you delete the partition, format the partition, format the drive, anything
<adom> locked down
<adom> and no hardware switch/toggle
<adom> last shot is gparted. but need to download iso for that and boot into it. might do that in a few if i have to.
<jedijf> adom: what are you using, fdisk?
<adom> whatever will work, ill try fdisk
<jedijf> sudo fdisk to delete partition and then mkfs -t vfat to make
<jedijf> pick right disk/partitions
<jedijf> just had someone blow up internal playing with usb on sat
<jedijf> and then blame linux
<adom> im guessing the drive should be unmounted when fdisking?
<adom> jedijf: "unable to write /dev/sdc"
<adom> wtf is going on with this flash drive...read-only *drive*? its one thing to see a read only partition, but the drive was working fine but now its read-only...?
<adom> whats the method for writing zeros to a drive in linux?
<adom> nvm ill google
<InHisName> dd
<adom> yeah that
<InHisName> man dd
<ChinnoDog> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda
<adom> thx
<passstab> i learned that signifys a corrupt disk
<ChinnoDog> If it is full of zeros there is nothing to be corrupt
<adom> when i do dmesg | grep "\[sd" the drive hasthe write protect flag on
<ChinnoDog> Are you zeroing the drive or a partition?
<adom> unsure, which should i try? dont care about contents of drive, just want it usable again
<ChinnoDog> be sure all partitions on the drive are unmounted and then zero the drive
<ChinnoDog> Why is it not usable?
<adom> its write-protected
<adom> readonly filesystem
<adom> cant delete partition or reformat drive
<adom> crazyballs
<adom> going to try dd
<adom> dd: opening `/dev/sdc': Read-only file system
<adom> craptacular
<ChinnoDog> oh. Corrupt file system
<ChinnoDog> /dev/sdc isn't a file system
<ChinnoDog> oh, I see what you mean. Your disk might be bad
<adom> right, but corrupt file system shouldnt stop me from wiping the *drive* right?
<adom> oh
<adom> didnt think of that
<adom> i cna read the files on it fine, just can write/delete/modify
<ChinnoDog> The disk gets marked as read only if it throws too many errors
<adom> that seems to make sense
<adom> so where am i looking for errors?
<adom> is there a mounting log i should look at?
<adom> /var/log/messages?
<ChinnoDog> yea, or syslog. I forget where it appears
<ChinnoDog> look for messages about errors attaching to the disk
<adom> this is all i got
<adom> /var/log/syslog:Mar 21 11:40:13 Hyperion kernel: [1119063.708844] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is on
<aurigus> ive had problems wiping disks with drive errors. I used a drill to drill several holes through it, then shattered the platter with a hammer.
<aurigus> brutal, effective, and cheaper than going to a psychologist
<adom> point taken
<adom> gparted was a flop
<adom> still sees drive as read-only
<adom> so, to sum up, every single method ive tried gives "drive is read-only" error of some sort
<adom> its like its 96 and im trying to get files from a 3.5 diskette and the little write-protect toggle is on
<adom> BUT THERE'S NO HARDWARE TOGGLE
<adom> btw, i was 12 in 96, just for those of you that are wondering
<adom> (i know you are)
<adom> and we had our spanking new Hewlett-Packard with WIndows 3.1 if i remember correctly
<ChinnoDog> I was 17 and I had a P90 wih Win95. Win95 was released in 94 so I was probably running Win95b by then.
<rmg51> ChinnoDog: for one so young you have a bad memory
<rmg51> according to wikipedia 95 was released aug.24 1995
<rmg51> 95b didn't come out till just before 98 was released
<rmg51> 95b was oem only
<rmg51> and somewhat a preview of 98
<ChinnoDog> Oh. I thought it was released in 94
<ChinnoDog> Maybe I preordered in 94? lol
<ChinnoDog> 95b was oem only but it didn't stop us from aquiring it
<ChinnoDog> We kids /had/ to have it.. because 95a was so choc full of bugs
<ChinnoDog> Also, fat32
<jedijf> adom: dareks boot and nuke
<adom> back from lunch. going to boot up a copy of darek's bootnuke i have
<adom> boot and nuke is a fail. when listing devices, it just lists the usb flash drive as "[????] Unrecognized Device" and i cant start the process
<adom> done. telling the student to take it back to where he got it and shove it up their butt.
<adom> with the reciept
<adom> receipt?
<adom> i always get ie/ei wrong
<ChinnoDog> When two vowels go a walking the first one does the talking
<ChinnoDog> kindergarten++
<ChinnoDog> except when they are friends... I guess. I don't know what other 'ie' exceptions there are.
<cythes> Is PA doing another release party?
<InHisName> Wanna start one, cythes?
<cythes> If I had the know how / cash yeah lol
<ssweeny> cythes, it's really not difficult
<ssweeny> cythes, just post to the list: i will be at <location> with a laptop and party hat
<cythes> Lol I would not know where to start one.
<cythes> Go back to that place in Manayunk a while ago would be cool. But I live in pottstown so I would likely pick a place somewhere nearer... like the movie tavern in collgeville or something.
<ssweeny> cythes, where do you live?
<cythes> Pottstown
<cythes> Well actually Just outside of Pottstown.
 * jedijf was thinking manayunk again
<cythes> Problem being I would need a ride too / from. Doubt anyone would want to run me back to P-Town since I can likely get a ride too. Unlike last time pleia2 / ChinnoDog are not in the area lulz
<aurigus> movie tavern! was there a few months ago
<cythes> I would do on there... I just dont know how many people are in this local area of the Local people.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-03-22
<Sadin> yay http://www.archlinux.org/news/arch-linux-turns-10/
<SamuraiAlba> good bacon
<SamuraiAlba> good night!
<InHisName> cythes: maybe its time to pick place in Pottstown and just walk there and back.
<cythes> InHisName: Not a bad idea.
<InHisName> At least we have one kick off party in our area.
<cythes> InHisName: you live local?
<InHisName> I do, but I have 2 foster kids < 5 yrs.  I have a once a month break from kids on 3r sat for PACS mtg.
<cythes> Hmm so we could plan a place that is child friendly... Like Friendly's in pottstown
<InHisName> Unfortunately if my attention leaves one for 0.5 sec, their behaviour deteriorates rapidly.
<cythes> Damn well I could post it up on the forums and see if there are any takers.
<InHisName> Ever try a conversation in bird house at zoo with all the screeching birds ?  Kinder to your ears if they don't come.
<InHisName> Sure thing!
<InHisName> There's at least one more lives there, plus several nearby.  You could easily go over 3-5, and that'd be a decent crowd.
<passstab> release party?
<cythes> Yeah passstab I was thinking of one... since I have not been to one in forever / would be cool to start one lol
<passstab> sounds fun
<cythes> yeah trying to get an idea of how many people would come.
<passstab> what date?
 * passstab dosn't actually use ubu ;)
<passstab> meebe you could do it in a park?
<cythes> passstab: General linux party with a focus on ubuntu lol
 * passstab needs to go to sleep in order not to be yelled at
<passstab> yes i know
<passstab> my point was i don't know the date
<InHisName> If you want CDs to hand out, they may not be 'here' until early May or so.
<passstab> gnight
<cythes> Well if I do do a party... I think Limrick Lanes would be something fun :)
 * cythes goes to sleep / to think about the idea
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> Hey
<rmg51> o/
<ChinnoDog> waltman: omg. I just thought of an extremely practical use for using that LaTeX editor you pointed me to
<ChinnoDog> I have a Sharepoint wiki at work. Formatting in Sharepoint sucks like you would not believe is possible. I could write my wiki pages in LaTeX and then export to HTML
<JonathanD> heh :)
<ChinnoDog> I mean, it defeats the point of the wiki, but I have no choice in the matter
<JonathanD> .935
<ChinnoDog> What is that?
<JonathanD> a window number where I put a . in front instead of a /
<ChinnoDog> You have 935 windows?
<JonathanD> 959, actually.
<JonathanD> I should probably close a few, eh? :)
<ChinnoDog> probably
<waltman> ChinnoDog: then you'll have 2 problems :)
<waltman> maybe I didn't make it clear that I wrote that myself in about 2 minutes :)
<waltman> oh, you're talking about Lyx, not my blog post yesterday!
<waltman> does sharepoint use markdown? if so, there are any number of gui markdown editors.
<ChinnoDog> waltman: no, it does not use markdown. It is wysiwyg. Problem is, what I see is garbage.
<adom> JonathanD: 959 windows in what? in irssi? in your window manager? this has peaked my interest.
<JonathanD> adom: irssi.
<adom> that's extremely excessive
<adom> what are all the windows for?
<JonathanD> Mostly people who PM me, and I never close.
<adom> ahhh
<JonathanD> Every now and then I'll go close a few hundred.
<JonathanD> and about 160 actual channels.
<JonathanD> I haven't counted in a while.
<adom> why do people PM you so often? and why so many channels open? bot stuff?
 * JonathanD is network staff.
<adom> for freenode?
<JonathanD> Yes.
<adom> oh. cool.
<adom> so, you could probably see my ip even though i have a mask
<adom> (please don't tell the hackers)
<JonathanD> I wouldn't tell a soul :)
 * adom hugs JonathanD.
<JonathanD> We're very particular about what we will and won't disclose to people.
<adom> whats it like working for freenode? do you get paid or is it a volunteer thing?
<waltman> ChinnoDog: this is what I thought you were talking about -- http://www.mawode.com/blog/blog/2012/03/21/finding-duplicate-latex-labels/
<JonathanD> It's volunteer, adom.
<adom> what a nice guy
<JonathanD> It mostly just means helping folks recover their password or figure out how to use nickserv.
<JonathanD> Although I do some "realworld" freenode stuff in and around philadelphia.
<JonathanD> geeknics, fosscon, etc.
<adom> sweet
<JonathanD> I'm the only one in this timezone now that jtrucks moved. :)
<adom> So, do you like, know ChanServ IRL? He seems unfriendly. XD
<JonathanD> He steals cookies. I don't trust him at all.
<phatphoton> Hey there, is there anyone that could help or direct me to help with a hci problem?
<ChinnoDog> waltman: do you write in raw LaTeX or do you use an editor?
<adom> phatphoton: You could try asking your question and if we can help we'll try. However this is a small channel just fyi, you mihgt have more luck in a bigger channel like #ubuntu or ##linux.
<phatphoton> any help is appreciated, but here it goes
<phatphoton> I have a bluetooth mouse that used to work with 11.10 and now fails to pair every time. I looked at the hcitdump and it looks like it connects, discovers, authorizes, then disconnects (host command). No idea how to go forward with this.
<phatphoton> hcidump**
<waltman> ChinnoDog: Well, I use emacs, but it's raw LaTeX
<phatphoton> I've also tried both the default manager and the blueman manager
<adom> phatphoton: what do you mean "used to work with 11.10"? that's the current newest distro if im not mistaken
<adom> yeah, 12.04 comes out next month
<adom> well, the beta is out
<phatphoton> adom: I've reinstalled a few times in the last month trying to find the most stable system so when I started I had just upgraded to 11.10 and the mouse was working, then I tried Mint 12, 11.10 x64 then back to i386
<phatphoton> adom: fresh installs each time
<adom> so ubuntu 11.10 the mouse works fine, but with mint12 it doesnt. correct?
<phatphoton> I forget if it worked under Mint, It wasnt there long enough to test, but it used to work on 11.10 i386, and now that I reinstalled, it doesnt work
<phatphoton> the last time I tried using it, I had to delete some "name - hexaddress" line from some deep file but I cant find the forum post i found that in the first time
<adom> ok. im not much help here. but if i had to guess id say that you probably installed  or edited something on the previous 11.10 installation that you havent done on the new 11.10 installation.
<adom> a setting, file, or package that you had but you dont now
<phatphoton> probably. Do yo know of a channel for the bluez folks or general bluetooth ubuntu?
<adom> i doubt one exists, but you can always try "/list" or "/join #bluetooth" or something similar
<adom> dont forget to ask in #ubuntu and ##linux
<adom> those are general help channels and full of people
<adom> just be patient, answers dont get answered quickly
<adom> don't *always* get answered quickly
<phatphoton> hmm, alright, i'll try those. And I have plenty of laundry to get to so delay isnt the end of it :P
<phatphoton> adom: thanks for your help!
<adom> and of course, keep googling
<adom> no problem good luck
<phatphoton> the all mighty google, lulz
<phatphoton> thanks all!
<jedijf> wire stw
<jedijf> ftw
<jedijf> @later tell phatphoton, this post? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11334168&postcount=1
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: start a bot
<adom> in case anyones keeping track, my TestDisk analysis has been running for 7days, and its at 69%.
<adom> on a 1TB drive
<adom> once it finishes in a few days, im creating a new server box at home. ive also decided to finally take the plunge and rid myself of all my extra systems lying around
<adom> including my main (best) gaming rig. all in hopes of making enough spare cash to start setting up a newer, better gaming rig that lets me do WoW raids at higher than 2FPS
<adom> i.e. 4 - 6 mediocre systems + 1 half decent gaming system = 1 pretty nice gaming system
<adom> (hopefully)
<adom> and while im doing all the work, I'm going to reinstall ubuntu server on my home server
<passstab> did you decide on the release party?
<adom> talking to me?
<passstab> i was talking to anyone who was listening :P
<adom> anyone else unsure about the new HUD stuff in 12.04? http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/248665/ubuntu_linuxs_new_hud_interface_will_do_away_with_menus.html
<passstab> meh
<passstab> i use synapse
<passstab> that is the part of unity i hate the least
<JonathanD> https://secure.flickr.com/photos/47445571@N07/6859946426/ Lunch :D
<cythes> pleia2,  What do you use to configure your themes in XFCE or do you need to manually place them in the folders?
<pleia2> cythes: i use default themes, i thiml the FAQ on xubuntu.org covers it though
<cythes> I done figured it out :) -- It was not that hard
<aurigus> hello all
<passstab> hi
<cythes> Sup SUp
<cythes> brb
<cythes> And back... only to reboot
<jedijf> passstab: and all release party info will start rolling out shortly - anyone cna have an event - pottstown might be good for an hour first, to gauge interest/people
<passstab> kool
<cythes> Found one!
<cythes> :D
<JonathanD> One what?
<jedijf> one
<cythes> Theme :D
<cythes> passstab, My friend... I was thinking about writing a new poetry some time soon.
<passstab> cool
<cythes> Yeah, dont know yet.
<cythes> Just a thought.
<jedijf> poen tease
<jedijf> poem
<passstab> thats a good one right there
<cythes> Usually that is how they start and I end up just writing what ever comes to mind.
<passstab> neet
<MutantTurkey> laptop back
<MutantTurkey> so pleased
<jedijf> did they fix as a surprise?
<MutantTurkey> no.
<MutantTurkey> and they inored my request about the battery as well
<MutantTurkey> the battery always has sat loose
<MutantTurkey> just glad to have it back
<Sadin> *cough* anyone wanna see my favorite music person http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2YSo8Z_-a4 really creative :D
 * cythes looks around "Where is my mind?"
<jedijf> over there
<jedijf> under the poem
<jthan> Anyone pretty good at using GIMP want to do a man a favor? :-p
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-03-23
<cythes> jedijf, Between a poem and an RP lol
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> Hey rmg51
<InHisName> Good Friday Morning
<InHisName> turkman ? why the change ?
<turkman> heh because there is a waltman and heckman in #plug
<turkman> so I would join along
<ChinnoDog> turkman...
<turkman> ya?
<turkman> no?
<ChinnoDog> turkey man
<turkman> chinnoman?
<turkman> or dogman
<turkman> it's not JonathanD it's JohnamanD
<rmg51> turkman: you'll always be a mutant turkey to us :-D
<turkman> i know
<turkman> :p
<passstabman> isn't chinnoman racist?
<turkman> ba dup
<InHisName> Just a mutant of the turkey kind
<InHisName> o goody, you switched back to a mutated turkey
<MutantTurkey> :-)
<MobileTurkey> rain and wind and weather, hell bent for leather
<ChinnoDog> New business venture: Pink Slime Burger. What do you think ssweeny?
<ChinnoDog> There will be such a surplus that burgers will cost what they did in 1950 and taste like they are from the future where Soylent Green is popular.
<ssweeny> ChinnoDog, as far as i'm concerned pink slime is the stuff from Ghostbusters 2 and should never be used outside of that context
<ChinnoDog> It will be used in that context once our patrons are no longer among the living.
<Kevin_Sweeney> #san
<MobileTurkey> DON'T CROSS THE BEAMS.
<jedijf> slime, the scrapple of beef
<adom> whats going on in here?
<ChinnoDog> pink slime
<jedijf> yum
<adom> k
 * adom >.>
<ChinnoDog> It's beef but it is not meat. I would like a new USDA sticker for 100% meat.
<adom> if you know someone's attempting bruce force attacks against your SSH server, whats the best way to screw with them?
<adom> i know i could just blacklist their ip, but cant i redirect them or something fun?
<ChinnoDog> Run an sshd in a chroot jail bound to port 22?
<MobileTurkey> I love scrapple.
<ChinnoDog> Anyone? Is that secure if they manage to break in?
<MobileTurkey> it's delicious
<adom> ChinnoDog: im not familiar with chrooted servers just yet. been meaning to learn more about them.
<MobileTurkey> i'm not up on the whole chroot thing in general
<adom> MobileTurkey: LET'S LEARN TOGETHER!
<MobileTurkey> hehe
<ChinnoDog> an sshd in chroot jail with one file in the home directory that is a picture of a turkey
<ChinnoDog> with antlers
<Sadin> XD
<InHisName> How about a jackalope holding an all day sucker with a big grin and finger pointing to the sucker ?
<InHisName> although a turkey with antlers is pretty funny too.
<MobileTurkey> I deny any aformentioned antlers
<Sadin> MobileTurkey https://gist.github.com/2175324 .... can you make sense of this
<MobileTurkey> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXIn9QWLJfQ
<MobileTurkey> Sadin: read the frontpage
<MobileTurkey> jeez
<MobileTurkey> how long since you upgraded?
<Sadin> MobileTurkey thats after running upgrade for the first time after pacman updated for the first time after a fresh install.
<MobileTurkey> wat.
<MobileTurkey> wait...
<MobileTurkey> what install?
<MobileTurkey> which iso
<MobileTurkey> netinstall?
<Sadin> I just reinstalled arch today
<Sadin> no
<MobileTurkey> from what source.
<Sadin> core disk image
<MobileTurkey> which
<Sadin> the default core image
<MobileTurkey> WHICH
<MobileTurkey> :p
<MobileTurkey> they are released periodically
<Sadin> sec
<MobileTurkey> i want to confirm
<Sadin> MobileTurkey 2011.08.19-corei686
<MobileTurkey> ah
<MobileTurkey> thought so
<MobileTurkey> sometimes arch requires manual interventions, that's why it's good to add the homepage to your rss reader
<MobileTurkey> http://www.archlinux.org/news/filesystem-upgrade-manual-intervention-required/
<MobileTurkey> http://www.archlinux.org/news/initscripts-update-manual-intervention-required/
<MobileTurkey> read and follow instructions, should clear it up
<Sadin> MobileTurkey tysm i havent been to arch in months almost a year instaler is so much different i thought maybe i did something in there
<Sadin> so MobileTurkey should i just reinstall....
<MobileTurkey> no no no
<MobileTurkey> just do that fix
<MobileTurkey> everythng else will work once you do that
<Sadin> okay
<MobileTurkey> :-)
<Sadin> yay MobileTurkey thanks! everyone in #archlinux is a dick and ignores you....
<MobileTurkey> because they aren't getting paid to help
<Sadin> nd my only other arch friend besides you is in the #crunchbang channel and hes never on...
<Sadin> MobileTurkey yeah
<MobileTurkey> the expectation is that you do your homework
<MobileTurkey> they expect you google it, look on the wiki, read the man page, read the news...
<MobileTurkey> so forth
<MobileTurkey> Sadin: come hangout in #arch-us-pa
<Sadin> MobileTurkey well i hadent bee on arch so long i didnt have the rss feed in snow news anymore
<Sadin> :/
<Sadin> im ussually very good with the wiki too but didnt see that
<MobileTurkey> :)
<MobileTurkey> yeah this is sort of an exception
<MobileTurkey> I knew though because I randomly remmebered
<MobileTurkey> but yeah
<MobileTurkey> #archlinux is a bit jerky
<Sadin> mhm
<jedijf> chroot jail - keep in mind that anything done can be undone, so be careful - there are jailbreaks
<jedijf> adom: if anything run honeynet in a vm
<jedijf> that can be jailbroken too, but at least that what it's designed for
<Sadin> My friend broke down on route 76 on her way to a 76ers game LMFAO
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-03-24
<InHisName> Gooooood Saturday morning !
<JonathanD> morning
<rmg51> morning
<waltman> *YAWN*
<InHisName> where's all that good morning'ing we usually get in the morning?
<MutantTurkey> well hello
<MutantTurkey> my entire family is at a wedding and I didn't get invited
<InHisName> interesting  -- no mutated turkeys, just people allowed ?
<MutantTurkey> Sadin:
<MutantTurkey> http://teddziuba.com/2011/10/node-js-is-cancer.html?=
<MutantTurkey> interesting read
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-03-25
<ChinnoDog> sup MutantTurkey
<MutantTurkey> sup tired girlfriend wont leave
<MutantTurkey> really tired
<MutantTurkey> like zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<ChinnoDog> "wont leave"?
<MutantTurkey> she wants to hangout more
<MutantTurkey> i am tired
<MutantTurkey> gotta go
<ChinnoDog> k
<InHisName> so quiet when the turkey leaves
<JonathanD> Good morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<rmg51> off for a walk
<JonathanD> Morning rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<rmg51> just got back from my walk
<SamuraiAlba> nice
<waltman> mmm, bacon
<SamuraiAlba> Need to move this rack LOL
<SamuraiAlba> It's BOWING my shelving
<InHisName> Bows (and arrows), Bowling, shelving, and bacon  ---- what a life
<cythes> DONT KILL WEIR!!!
<cythes> xD
<SamuraiAlba> ?
 * EvilResistance throws a brick at cythes
<EvilResistance> randomness is not nice :p
 * cythes is watching stargate atlantis.
<EvilResistance> which episode :p
 * EvilResistance has seen the entire series at least twice
<cythes> "The Eye" (Its with the giant effing hurricane)
<EvilResistance> oh that epi9sode :P
<EvilResistance> you're still on the first season
<EvilResistance> shame on you
<cythes> Yeah lol I am just watching it for the first time.. :( Hey at least I picked it up. xD
<InHisName> I liked all the stargates
<EvilResistance> i hated Universe
<EvilResistance> that was a bad series
<InHisName> universe ? was that done after Atlantis ?
<cythes> Shepard's a beast :D
<EvilResistance> mhm
<EvilResistance> Universe was what came after Atlantis
<EvilResistance> its the only Stargate that ended because of poor ratings
<cythes> xD lolz!
<InHisName> I missed that series.  At least all but that one was great.  My opinion is reserved until I view that one later.
<cythes> Everyone I talk to says that Universe should be avoided like the plague.
<cythes> On top of that we just picked up the original movie...
<InHisName> I really liked that movie and was HAPPY to see a series made from it.  Then was happIER when I saw 'McGyver' in it.
<cythes> Ahh who is he in the series....
<cythes> I know my pops mentioned it..
<EvilResistance> he's from SG-1
<EvilResistance> O'Neill
<EvilResistance> at the end of SG-1: General Jack O'Neill
<cythes> He comes around to atlantis after a while I hear.
<EvilResistance> not to stay :P
<EvilResistance> SG-1 and Atlantis have a lot of cross-over
<EvilResistance> as does the movie, The Ark of Truth, and Atlantis (at the very end)
<cythes> They are all pretty much in the same continuity. Which is messed up.
<cythes> Atlantis's roots came at the end of season 6 (Or 7) of SG-1 with them calling a diffrent Wier into the offices to be made head of the whole "Lets find atlantis" idea.
<EvilResistance> except for Universe
<EvilResistance> Atlantis came up semi-separately
<EvilResistance> it started with Anubis attacking earth, and O'Neill controlling the ancient weapons platform
<EvilResistance> and a bit prior to that, they go to Proclarush Teonas, and get led to "Terra Atlantus" (Atlantis), which was Earth, and the weapons platform
<cythes> Man 180$ to get the whole SG:A series...
<InHisName> Wait a couple of years and bump into it at a yard sale
<EvilResistance> this is why i watch the entire series on netflix :p
<EvilResistance> $8.95 for unlimited streaming :P
<Sadin> InHisName or at a flea market like zerns or the one in Leesport :P
<InHisName> I'm less inclined to pay the asking price if found in Zern's.   I might see it for $70 in Zern's and $25 at yard sale.
<cythes> ....You guys know about Zerns.... I could spit on Zerns from here.
<cythes> I keep forgetting this is the PA chan... I just did not know how many people lived that close lol
<waltman> zerns++
<jedijf> zerns++
<jedijf> and it has been awhile, so i hope the plusses hold true
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-03-18
<rmg51> Morning
<waltman> Morning?
<rmg51> unfortunately
<rmg51> that means I'm off to work :P
<rmg51> bye
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<InHisName> moring
<ChinnoDog> sup peeps
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-03-19
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<InHisName> morning all
<ChinnoDog> morning
<MutantTurkey> 2howdy howdy
<ChinnoDog> Taking any liberties with your new life MutantTurkey? Midnight video game marathons? Weekend parties? Bottomless jar of gummi bears?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-03-20
<InHisName> Howdy doody
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Hey.
<waltman> Morning again? I was just getting used to night.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<JonathanD> Hi teddy-dbear
<teddy-dbear> hi JonathanD
<InHisName> howdy
<JonathanD> Hey InHisName
<InHisName> Hey JonathanD
<ChinnoDog> Morning
<JonathanD> hey.
<waltman> I'm sitting in a bioinformatics seminar. The speaker has reinvented map-reduce, poorly.
<waltman> MutantTurkey: amirite? :)
<waltman> MutantTurkey is also here :)
<ChinnoDog> gobble
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-03-21
<rmg51> elbbog
 * ChinnoDog yawns
 * ChinnoDog count some sheep
<ChinnoDog> s/count/counts/
<rmg51> Morning
<waltman> Morning?
<JonathanD> Morning.
<waltman> Huh. Still looks like night, but I'll take your word for it.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<ChinnoDog> bacon
<waltman> eggs
<jedijf> toast
<waltman> tabasco
<rmg51> hot chocolate
<ChinnoDog> apple butter
<ChinnoDog> hash brown casserole
<ChinnoDog> baked oatmeal
<ChinnoDog> On the Internet no one knows you're a dog.
<pleia2> ignorance is truly bliss
<waltman> pleia2: I think you might have a bit of a trolley obsession :)
<pleia2> +1
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-03-22
<pleia2> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/8559593941/
<pleia2> isn't tht a cool one?!
<pleia2> it's like a boat!
<waltman> Yeah, I saw that one yesterday. It's crazy!
<ChinnoDog> chirp
<TheLordOfTime> *BEEEEEEEEEEEP*
<TheLordOfTime> *BOOM*
<ChinnoDog> What is the sound of installing Ubuntu onto a Windows 8 tablet, Alex? I'll take Midnight Madness for $300.
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Whats up?
<JonathanD> other than the two of us.
<rmg51> JonathanD:  nothing new or interesting
<rmg51> just getting ready for work
<JonathanD> It's chilly
<waltman> wind chill 17? brrrrr
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<ChinnoDog> bark
<ChinnoDog> Sourdough crepes are delicious.
<ChinnoDog> Would be better with bacon.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-03-23
<JonathanD> Morning.
<waltman> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-03-24
<ChinnoDog> not morning
<oiaylem> good then
<waltman> It's always morning somewhere
<oiaylem> where might you all be from?
<oiaylem> I wonder.
<waltman> I believe most of us are Pennsylvania, seeing as how this is the Ubuntu Pennsylvania Local Community Team :)
<waltman> Many of us live in Philadelphia or nearby
<JonathanD> Some of us who think we don't live in Philadelphia or nearby actually reside in a holodeck.
<pleia2> o/
<ChinnoDog> holodeck, arch
<ChinnoDog> It didn't work
<JonathanD> Hi.
<rmg51> Morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hi rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to al and to all some good bacon!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-03-17
<InHisName> rmg51: I did the REinstall of samba but still crashes the system-config-samba app
<InHisName> How to REstart samba ?     it rejected;   sudo service samba restart
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<waltman> polar bears, penguins, ...
<MutantTurkey> so... kathleen kane not looking so hot now?
<MutantTurkey> http://articles.philly.com/2014-03-16/news/48269239_1_investigation-kane-ali
<MutantTurkey> on the upside - pat boone apparently put out a album of metal covers.... which is amazing! Listening to smoke on the water by a crooner? I love it2
<InHisName> How to REstart samba ?     it rejected;   sudo service samba restart
<MutantTurkey> InHisName: what did it say?
<MutantTurkey> that seems right
<jedijf> then maybe it wasn't /started/ - tyr start instead
<jedijf> try*
<K3YLE> jedijf: http://www.vintage.org/2014/east/
<InHisName> I tried this: sudo service smbd restart,   that one worked
<InHisName> missing a 'd'
<jedijf> K3YLE: yeah, they do that every year....i'm into newer vinatge
<jedijf> vintage too
<jedijf> K3YLE: hmm, might be worth price of admission friday to try to win the scope
<K3YLE> It's not a WWII vintage scope is it?
<jedijf> Best viewed in a browser that renders legacy HTML properly.
<K3YLE> ie6
<jedijf> K3YLE: me have those already
<InHisName> Ok, I can now get into settings for samba.
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: you deliver to red lion right?
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: diner? yeah and lancers
<jedijf> and kitchen bar and drakes ...etc
<MutantTurkey> baked daily?
<jedijf> yes
<InHisName> Cups printer     State shows 'stopped "Filter failed"'
<MutantTurkey> im repping red lion on reddit
<jedijf> don't deliver printers
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: ripping?
<InHisName> not bready enough ?
<MutantTurkey> reppin
<JonathanD> Afternoon.
<MutantTurkey> Afternoon
<MutantTurkey> btw - I have a good experience at philly bikesmith if anyone's looking for a good repair shop
<MutantTurkey> fixed my bike up no problem, short wait, friendly attitudes
<MutantTurkey> didn't make any remarks about my POS
<JonathanD> I need a bike.
<MutantTurkey> JonathanD: I love it. seriously changed my experience of living in the city
<JonathanD> I might be able to ride to work.
<MutantTurkey> whats the distance?
<JonathanD> not sure.
<JonathanD> 6 miles.
<JonathanD> hmmm
<JonathanD> that route might not be too bad.
<JonathanD> I'd want to drive it first to make sure I wouldn't die :)
<MutantTurkey> where's the area to and fro?
<MutantTurkey> my ride is about 6 miles, takes about half an hour / less if i'm in a rush
<JonathanD> King of prussia to blue bell (coredial)
<MutantTurkey> oh f that.
<MutantTurkey> well, maybe that doesn't look so bad...
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: now i'm commenting....LOL
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: going through norristown might not be so good.
<MutantTurkey> is that rough or what?
<MutantTurkey> haven't really been up there
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: the roads are kinda crumby
<MutantTurkey> ah
<MutantTurkey> well
<MutantTurkey> i wouldn't worry about that
<MutantTurkey> it's more about the drivers
<JonathanD> not dangerous neighborhood or anything.
<MutantTurkey> cause on a bike is so easy to dodge potholes
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: what if the road is a pothole?
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: everyone knows lancers is crap
<jedijf> except the one guy
<MutantTurkey> JonathanD: get a mountain bike, have fun!
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: hah :)
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: you only eat there 'cause you don't want to wait at RL
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: I'd want to drive it first... get a look for how wide the road is etc.
<MutantTurkey> or it's closed
<MutantTurkey> JonathanD: true, make sure you have room to get over
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: Abbeys is cool, prolly too $$$, I would do Drake
<MutantTurkey> i bike in the middle, but you are gonna need to scoot over
<MutantTurkey> Abbeys?
<MutantTurkey> oh iron abby?
<jedijf> the first recommendation - it's at naBrasa - their bar
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: i'm not going up to the meetup, it's out of my way
<MutantTurkey> yeah sorry just spaced out
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: then sthu
<MutantTurkey> :p
<MutantTurkey> ElvisAndretti started it!
<MutantTurkey> I just offered that there were 2 diners in close proximity
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: dude if you're not going . just stop - let the goers figure it out - state you piece /once/ and walk away
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: my life = arguing on reddit
<MutantTurkey> no reason why
<jedijf> ok...
<jedijf> I like Drake. If I were younger, I'd really like Drake
<jedijf> Actually, a reddit jawn would be best at the fig in jenkintown
<MutantTurkey> the fig... oh god
<jedijf> hookah bar, live music etc
<MutantTurkey> that place sucks imo
<MutantTurkey> they are real dicks to the live music people (which I did for a favor for a buddy)
<jedijf> yeha but then you won't bother the real patons at other places
<MutantTurkey> like... we're performing, you can't give me a soda on the house after a long set?
<jedijf> as far as the fig goes, I only peer in the window on the way home
<jedijf> I come out the side street next to the martial arts joint right across the street
<MutantTurkey> don't bother with it
<lazyPower> Thats sad. :( You'd think they could afford to comp a drink or two for the talent.
<waltman> so "jawn" can also mean "meetup"? At least that's my best guess giving the context.
<jedijf> waltman: jawn can mean anything
<jedijf> inversely proportional to energy level
<jedijf> jawn is easy
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-03-18
<waltman> I still have yet to hear the word 'jawn' in the wild. I suspect I'm part of an elaborate troll.
<pvl1> waltman: for the record it was just used in #archlinux and i here it a lot on the street
<waltman> I've never heard it on the street.
<ProfessorKaos64> Hows the image I made for my Retro Pie guide at the top? Need some opinion: www.thelinuxcauldron.com ... im so picky about my header images haha
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<pvl1> heya
<InHisName> morning
<InHisName> time flies, afternoon
<pvl1> USB is so complicated
<K3YLE> Most super-positional connectors are :-/
<ChinnoDog> Go back to Serial. 9600 baud.
<ChinnoDog> Fast enough go connect to your local BBS and join telecon.
<pvl1> im trying to arduino my n64 controller to play emu
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-03-19
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<pleia2> so it turns out I don't know how to boot a computer from usb/dvd anymore
<pleia2> uefi confounds me
<jedijf> pleia2: try bios and turning it off
<jedijf> or just use old stuff(hardware)
<pleia2> it just boots into windows
<pleia2> I don't know how to tell it to not :\
<jedijf> pleia2: did you go to bios and trun off the uefi stuff (if you can)
<pleia2> found some videos online, but I'm on pay-per-gig internet this week
<pleia2> I can't get to the bios!
<jedijf> lol
<jedijf> call HP support
<pleia2> no "press f10 for setup" option
<pleia2> amusingly, this is the neighbor who was all "I have an HP question!"
<jedijf> do the keyboard mash technique on boot (allfingers pushing down keys at same time)
<pleia2> yeah, one thing told me it was esc, then another f2, f10
<pleia2> tried a few, maybe didn't quite get the right one
<jedijf> yeah i do that throw in delete but the 10 finger mash sometimes just confuses it into bios
<jedijf> also, that means you said "yes".....:(
<jedijf> should have stuck with the dinosaurs
<jedijf> destroy the village
<pleia2> ++
<pleia2> awww, Evan used my talk for LOPSA-East as an example in his email :)
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<lazyPower> o/ greeeeeetings baconites
<lazyPower> InHisName: did you check out Digital Ocean?
<InHisName> Digital Ocean sounds familliar,   may be a few months back, can 't remember.
<lazyPower> InHisName: they had an issue when they integrated with juniper to reduce cross region latency
<lazyPower> there was a massive outage in their NY1 data center for a week - but the blame was on some engineer cowboying. Now that juniper is integrated across their network you shouldn't see that. Otherwise i've had rock solid uptime out of them
<JonathanD> InHisName: I'm using them.
<InHisName> I am not.  Due to lack of income.  Checking out "We're hiring" button.
<InHisName> Commuter Benefits -0- Plane, train automobile - how ever you get here, we'll help. They're in NYC.  NG for bicycling from Warminster area.  No mention of ipv4 ro ipv6 for commuting.   "Endless Grub" insinuates you have to be there.   Now if they'd only open a 'branch' in Warminster !
<JonathanD> InHisName: I was thinking of moving my irc stuff to them, and using my linode only for the fosscon and web stuff I do.
<lazyPower> JonathanD: we recently got an alpha juju provider for them thanks to an engineers efforts with the manual provider. I've moved my entire setup out of datashack, linode, and AWS to DO
<lazyPower> cut my monthly bills down from $375 to $40 with DO - best move i've made in a while
<InHisName> You are a winner, lazyPower.   That's some BIG savings.   Going from $0 to $5 would be the wrong direction for me.
<lazyPower> thanks :) what do i get?
<lazyPower> better be bacon!
<InHisName> Any cups experts around ?
<InHisName> Here you go:  http://photobucket.com/images/bacon?page=1   check out the 1st, 4th, and 8th pics
<InHisName> I setup network printer with a windows shared printer.  When I print to it, I get a "Filter failed"  status.   What errors would make this message spit out ?    One web site says its lack of resources (ink, paper, etc.). However the print item never gets to arrive at windows driver so it never finds out that it's lacking anything,yet.
<square-r00t> anyone know why  sed -e '/^[[:space:]]*#/d' -e '/^[[:space:]]*$/d' works but sed -e '^[[:space:]]*(#|$)/d' doesn't?
<MutantTurkey>  is there a way t ocombine like, paste and diff?
<MutantTurkey> I want to side by side see the diffs in color
<pvl1> im so excited. i got an n64 controller working on my arduino. im hopeing mupen64plus will be able to read two controllers. might have to do some hacking
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-03-20
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> pvl1: that sounds usefull :)
<JonathanD> pvl1: whats the endgoal on teh arduino?
<JonathanD> hi rmg51
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<pvl1> JonathanD: idk yet, just really learning how to use it and such. i guess to have 4 controllers playing super smash brothers
<JonathanD> pvl1: sounds like a plan.
<pvl1> JonathanD: i also wanted to get back into developing weechat-android, and figuring out smashthestack and such
<JonathanD> and then bring it to plug.
<pvl1> JonathanD: ive really wanted to meet yall at plug, howver i have a meeting i attend ever wednesday
<JonathanD> pvl1: fortunatly, you can come to plug on tuesday!
<JonathanD> Or monday.
<pvl1> where are they at
<JonathanD> Malvern or Blue Bell on those days.
<pvl1> wow thats a hike. does septa go that far
<pvl1> im from like central bucks
<JonathanD> pvl1: septa almost goes that far.
<pvl1> argh, i dont get my license back for like another 3 months
<JonathanD> pvl1: someone might pick you up in paoli for west, or norristown for norht, if you ask :)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-03-21
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<waltman> Morning.
<KyleYankan> Afternoon.
<rmg51> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<teddy-dbear> hey! that's supposed to be my greeting :-/
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<teddy-dbear> :-D
<lazyPower> o/
<ChinnoDog> morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<JonathanD> We're on our way to NY.
<ChinnoDog> What is in NY?
<JonathanD> A large city.
<ChinnoDog> You just left a large city.
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: I don't live in Philly, we're actually heading towards philly now.
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: the hotel we are staying at is in NY.
<ChinnoDog> Oh. I thought you did.
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: KOP
<JonathanD> more or less.
<pleia2> yay nyc
<pleia2> JonathanD: have fun :)
<JonathanD> pleia2: meet us there k?
<JonathanD> :P
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> I wish
<pleia2> I miss the city, a week in central Maine is enough for me
<JonathanD> See, maine isn't that far.
<pleia2> closer than usual anyway
<waltman> right time zone, at least :)
<MutantTurkey> new york...
<JonathanD> We're here now, in our hotel.
<waltman> We? Our?
<JonathanD> waltman: crissi and I.
<JonathanD> waltman: for her bday.
<JonathanD> I'm trying and failing to get a steam game to work on ubuntu.
<JonathanD> sads
<waltman> JonathanD: aha! have fun!
<JonathanD> waltman: we shall. We're staying right amongst broadway and times square :)
<JonathanD> Tomorrow night I'm taking her to newsies.
<waltman> oh, in nyc!
<JonathanD> Yup
<JonathanD> hmmm
<JonathanD> halflife 2 works.
<JonathanD> left 4 dead is teh same engine.
<JonathanD> ooh
<JonathanD> I think I got it.
<JonathanD> arg
<JonathanD> it starts but is super dark (unplayably dark)
<waltman> So you took a trip up to NYC ... to play video games?
<JonathanD> waltman: we've been wandering the city for about 3 hours, we're relaxing a bit before dinner :p
<JonathanD> Got it to work, by the way, by increaseing the system wide gamma. Silly solution.
<waltman> yay!
<JonathanD> waltman: I'm trying to make sure i have something to do in the morning in the 3 hours between me waking up and crissi waking up :P
<waltman> HAH
<lazyPower> JonathanD: what game?
<lazyPower> oh l4d2
<lazyPower> yeah, i had to tweak the dual-gpu rendering option to get decent frames,after that it was on like donkey kong
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-03-16
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<lazyPower> o/
<InHisName1> running: sudo apt-get -f install to fix some dependencies, I get the following errors....
<InHisName1> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/samba-libs_2%3a4.1.6+dfsg-1ubuntu2.14.04.3_amd64.deb (--unpack): subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<InHisName1> Errors were encountered while processing:  /var/cache/apt/archives/samba-libs_2%3a4.1.6+dfsg-1ubuntu2.14.04.3_amd64.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<InHisName1> Should I ignore, clean up mess, or fix it ?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-03-17
<lazyPower> oi, samba packages are returning ugly error codes huh?
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<lazyPower> o7
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples,dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<InHisName> See dpkg error above, any helpful hints anyone ?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-03-18
<jackson> gn8
<InHisName> Good Morning !!, no evening conversations, just one terse goon night ?
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<InHisName> Afternoon
<InHisName> any clues for fixing dpkg errors above ?
<jthan> InHisName: Do something for me
<jthan> Run a sudo apt-get clean
<jthan> then try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<jthan> Let me know if it runs cleanly
<InHisName> all right, we'll see how it goes....
<jthan> ;-) you've got me for the next hour or so
<jthan> we'll figure it out
<InHisName1>  samba-common-bin : Depends: samba-libs (= 2:4.1.6+dfsg-1ubuntu2.14.04.3) but it is not installed E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f
<jthan> K - try "sudo apt-get install samba-libs"
<jthan> tell me if it complains
<InHisName1> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<jthan> okay
<jthan> sudo apt-get install samba-common-bin samba-libs samba
<InHisName1> several depends: and a Reccomends:   PLUS the same error as above
<jthan> Do you acutally use samba?
<InHisName1> from time to time
<jthan> So do you have config files for it that are important?
<InHisName1> I've changed to a brother laser printer.  Maybe rip out samba then start over ?
<jthan> Yeah - haha. That's where I was going with this
<jthan> If you tried something like apt-get remove --auto-remove samba
<jthan> then reinstalled
<jthan> maybe it would just clear up
<jthan> I'm not sure though.
<jthan> I unfortunately don't actually have Ubuntu installed myself to try this out
<jthan> InHisName: also, what's a simple "sudo dpkg --configure -a" do for you?
<InHisName1> I hate leaving behind some unused debris that never gets emptied out.
<InHisName1> ok, try that
<InHisName1> big past to you in 30 sec
<InHisName1> trying to copy from terminal, not in paste buffer. Must be doing something wrong.
<jthan> ctrl-shift-c
<InHisName1> I would n't even allow it person to person, huh
<InHisName1> There were a big bunch of lines.  Did you get any of them ?
<InHisName1> jthan: r u still around ?
<jthan> InHisName1: I had to disappear, apologies. Class got canceled
<jthan> InHisName1: sudo apt-get install libsmbclient
<InHisName> I'm back here again
<jthan> ah
<jthan> oh wait
<jthan> I sent the wrong one
<jthan> Did you try the complete removal?
<InHisName1> just tried the libsmbclient
<jthan> how about the apt-get remove --auto-remove samba?
<InHisName1> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<InHisName1>  libsmbclient : Depends: samba-libs (= 2:4.1.6+dfsg-1ubuntu2.14.04.7) but it is not going to be installed
<InHisName1>  python-samba : Depends: samba-libs (= 2:4.1.6+dfsg-1ubuntu2.14.04.3) but it is not going to be installed
<InHisName1>  samba-common-bin : Depends: samba-libs (= 2:4.1.6+dfsg-1ubuntu2.14.04.3) but it is not going to be installed
<InHisName1> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<InHisName1> This from above command
<jthan> So have you tried the apt-get -f install?
<InHisName1> Ok, should I now try that removal ?
<InHisName1> yes, that's what got me to prompt what to do next
<jthan> Hrm. I'd say backup your config files if you have any and then try the removal
<InHisName1> should I even need to bother with configs ?  Printer changed, not updated in smb
<jthan> Then no.
<InHisName1> so just run command and trash away ?
<jthan> Yeah
<InHisName1> here goes: sudo apt-get remove --auto-remove samba
<jthan> for completeness
<jthan> add samba samba-lib libsmb
<InHisName1> here goes: sudo apt-get remove --auto-remove samba samba-lib libsmb <-- like this
<jthan> yes
<InHisName1> Reading package lists... Done
<InHisName1> Building dependency tree
<InHisName1> Reading state information... Done
<InHisName1> E: Unable to locate package samba-lib
<InHisName1> E: Unable to locate package libsmb
<InHisName1> now should I retry the apt-get refresh etc.
<jthan> Do the last command again, but this time with samba-common-bin and python-samba and libsmbclient
<InHisName1> rich@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get remove --auto-remove samba samba-common-bin python-samba libsmbclientReading package lists... Done
<InHisName1> Building dependency tree
<InHisName1> Reading state information... Done
<InHisName1> Package 'samba' is not installed, so not removed
<InHisName1> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<InHisName1> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<InHisName1> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<InHisName1>  gvfs-backends : Depends: libsmbclient (>= 2:4.0.3+dfsg1) but it is not going to be installed
<InHisName1>  libgnomevfs2-extra : Depends: libsmbclient (>= 3.0.24) but it is not going to be installed
<InHisName1>  nautilus-share : Depends: samba-common-bin but it is not going to be installed or
<InHisName1>                            samba-common (< 2:3.4.0~pre2-1~0) but 2:4.1.6+dfsg-1ubuntu2.14.04.3 is to be installed
<InHisName1>  python-smbc : Depends: libsmbclient (>= 2:3.2.0) but it is not going to be installed
<InHisName1> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<InHisName1> Now maybe I should try  sudo apt-get -f install  one more time
<jthan> Yeah go for it
<InHisName1> it tries to install samba and the smblib eetc.
<jthan> "tries?"
<InHisName1> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/samba-libs_2%3a4.1.6+dfsg-1ubuntu2.14.04.7_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<InHisName1>  subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<InHisName1> Processing triggers for man-db (2.6.7.1-1ubuntu1) ...
<InHisName1> Errors were encountered while processing:
<InHisName1>  /var/cache/apt/archives/samba-libs_2%3a4.1.6+dfsg-1ubuntu2.14.04.7_amd64.deb
<InHisName1> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<jthan> InHisName1: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/48402/dpkg-new-pre-installation-script-returned-error-exit-status-1
<InHisName> skimmed read it
<InHisName> What next ?  Is your hour up already ?
<jthan> haha I should be around now for the next... hour
<jthan> InHisName1: output of "test -e /var/lib/dpkg/info/samba-libs.preinst
<jthan> "
<jthan> Also, just to verify, you are on a 64 bit system right?
<InHisName> I'm only good for next 14-20 min, then series of school buses arrive. I'm primary homework helper.
<InHisName> yes, 64 bit
<InHisName> arrggghh my other cnx is FILLED with 1's and is hung...
<InHisName> trying to unstick it
<InHisName1> 11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-03-19
<jthan> InHisName1: Progress?
<InHisName> got unstuck a few hours later.  No Progress, no time till now
<InHisName1> Ok, its seems working again
<rmg51> Morning
<lazyPower> \o
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<InHisName1> Morning everyone
<InHisName> All so quiet since jthan left, unless you're back again.
<InHisName> yawwwnn
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-03-20
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs?,, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<TengokuNoIsan> Morning
<InHisName> Mawnin'
<TengokuNoIsan> $UNI denying my cybersecurity degree.  Course I took got split into two courses, and now they want me to retake BOTH >.<
<InHisName> The first take was of too poor of a grade is why they are demanding a retake ?  If so, then the replacement applies. Hey! its more education. Get all the gusto you can get. Smarter is better.
<TengokuNoIsan> No.  Had a 4.0 in the class.  They split the class and are demanding everyone retake >.<
<InHisName> if it is 5th year course, they should have allowed up to 12 months with old course counting. If 3rd year (Junior) should have been valid for grad for at least 24 months maybe 36. Then Poof! should be allowed. Announced at beginning of switch.
<SmokedTurkey> TengokuNoIsan: that's horribl
<SmokedTurkey> which school is it?
<TengokuNoIsan> Cumberland County College
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-03-21
<rmg51> Morning
<rmg51> off to PACS
<rmg51> talk to the bear
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs?, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
 * TengokuNoIsan sneaks in
<TengokuNoIsan> https://www.dropbox.com/s/6qa9r3om22dj0f6/2015-03-21%2018.02.50.jpg?dl=0
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-03-22
<InHisName> hi
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-03-21
<lazyPower> o/ morning
<rmg51> Morning
<icey> ahoy
<jthan> waltman: why are things written predominantly in perl difficult to install?
<lazyPower> perl was one of those things, developed and forged in hatred
<jthan> lol
<waltman> jthan: such as...?
<jthan> waltman: Idk.. It just seems like if you want to do a localinstall without using lib::local... you have to know every single possible environment variable and where it should be set to
<jthan> !
<jthan> waltman: this is the one specifically I was referring to, actually: http://search.cpan.org/~lbaxter/Sys-SigAction/lib/Sys/SigAction.pm
<jthan> if you're genuinely interested. I am using lib::local now, but in the past have had no issues simply specifying a prefix and such
<waltman> I've never used lib::local
<jthan> Me neither, previously, and I never had an issue maintaining a local perl environment (local meaning in my homedir only)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-03-22
<rmg51> Morning
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-03-23
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<lazyPower> o/
<icey> ahoy
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-03-24
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-03-25
<rmg51> Morning
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<princedimond> hmmm mornign to critters?? what critters would be in an IRC channel... cats have already taken over youtube and instagram ... we cant let them have IRC too!!!!!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-03-26
<rmg51> princedimond: how about dogs and turkeys?
<rmg51> we have one of each
<pleia2> my favorite part is that he's responding to a bear
<rmg51> what's wrong with that?
<pleia2> he's asking a bear what critters would be here ;)
<pleia2> I mean, bears, for instance
<rmg51> true
<rmg51> but he's new
<pleia2> yep
<rmg51> he never met Teddy
<rmg51> or Stitch
<rmg51> or any of your other critters
<rmg51> or the minions ;-)
<rmg51> at least Bob can talk back
<rmg51> you just can't understand him :-D
<rmg51> then again, half the time I can't understand jedijf
<princedimond> lol....
<princedimond> sory for the delayed reaction but i just now got to read that /me laughs
<princedimond> most of the time i can understand jedijf XD
<princedimond> i guess i get lucky XD
<jackson> morn
<rmg51> Morning
<jedijf> princedimond: ny nbems in 15 minutes on 7.073 olivia 8-500 1500 on the waterfall
<jedijf> Good morning, happy easter, purim and Spring
<jedijf> well, i guess purim is over....maybe not the hangover
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-03-27
<rmg51> Morning
<ChinnoDog> hiya
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-03-20
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<MutantTurkey> did anyone listen to that bit about FOSS last night on npr?
<teddy-dbear> not me :-/
<MutantTurkey> must have been TED Radio Hour
<MutantTurkey> here it is http://www.npr.org/programs/ted-radio-hour/?showDate=2017-03-17
<MutantTurkey> Open Source World: TED Speakers explore how open source is changing how we buld, collaborate and govern.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-03-21
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<MutantTurkey> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-03-22
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-03-23
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-03-24
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-03-25
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-03-26
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<teddy-dbear> better late then never :P
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-03-19
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-03-20
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-03-21
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-03-22
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-03-23
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-03-24
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-03-25
<master_> hello
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
